
Tesla close to level 5 autonomous driving technology, Musk says - theBashShell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-autonomous-idUSKBN24A0HE
======
noobermin
It's so strange to think that people used to hold Elon Musk in such high
regard. This a bold-faced lie and anyone with a passing knowledge of what
"level 5 autonomy" means can tell it isn't true. I don't know what the worse
violation is here, the lie or his belief that it will convince anyone.

~~~
shadowfox
> used to

A very large number of people still do, even here.

------
dmode
As a Model S and now Model 3 owner, Tesla is at least decades away from
anything close to Level 5. Car still does phantom braking on freeways after
what 6 years of Autopilot?

------
mc_blue
“I remain confident that we will have the basic functionality for level 5
autonomy complete this year.”

This type of quote frustrates me to no end because it's obviously meant to
stir up attention in the media, yet the vagueness of the language Musk uses
removes any accountability to deliver. What is basic functionality for level 5
autonomy? I would define it as automated lateral and longitudinal control and
a navigation system, and I would argue that quite a few auto companies have
this 'basic functionality' for level 5. I would love to hear other thoughts on
this!

------
ckastner
Note that it is not mentioned under what conditions, just that "[...] will
have basic functionality".

So probably something akin to Waymo's experiment in Phoenix, rather than
cross-country level 5.

~~~
noobermin
Then it isn't level 5.

------
tibbydudeza
Need to hype up the Tesla stock again.

